# Knipex ratcheting PVC cutter



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone using these? I am currently using Rothenberger and Wheeler Rex. The Rothenberger are a decent tool. Th WR I bought from Fergies a couple of years ago and really do not feel any better than the $10. cheapies from Cheapo or Blowes. I also used Klien for years they are really nice as well.

Has anyone taken the $$ plunge on the Knipex. I think I am going to. They look tough.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Those look real nice. I wonder how well they would hold up to a little water and mud, you gotta get in a ditch every now and then.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

That's why I just buy the $8 ones when I need one. I had a Ridgid cutter, still do somewhere, It was in the $35 range. I like it but the blade doesn't hold up better than the olympia tools ones I use now.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had good luck with these

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=998012269


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.crawfordtool.com/knipex_pipe_cutters.html

Sorry I forgot to post a link.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Those do look tough, but they don't cut anything with a diameter of less than 1" according to the specs.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Will said:


> I've had good luck with these
> 
> http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=998012269


Those look pretty good, can you cut smaller diameter pipe than they say?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Think it's a error on there site. I'd say they cut 1" PVC and below.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Will said:


> Think it's a error on there site. I'd say they cut 1" PVC and below.


Do they make a straight cut very long, how long does the blade last, is it replaceable?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been using the same blade for 3 years or more. I have to rock the cutter now to make a cut, but the blade last a long time. I'd say if your picky you will have to replace the blade every year.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry I was telling y'all the wrong cutter:wallbash:

This the the brand. I've had these cutters for years with the same blade.

http://www.hakuma.jp/product/en/product_detail.asp?catalogid=32&type_id=135&productid=443&Iss=


Looks like they are discontinued


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are doing work with PVC on a regular basis, you should invest in the Milwaukee M12 PVC shear. Yes it is expensive, but it works great. Your hands will thank you for it.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Will said:


> Sorry I was telling y'all the wrong cutter:wallbash:
> 
> This the the brand. I've had these cutters for years with the same blade.
> 
> ...


I have used similar design they remind me of the Kliens I used to have. Very nice... Cool website by the way Will


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=quick_release_tubing_cutters

I like these for PVC. Yeah, they're slow compared to a ratcheting cutter, but they give a perfectly clean, straight cut every time. Mine will handle up to 3" PVC. I had a smaller one, but it sprouted wings and flew out of my tool box.:furious:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the M-12 PVC shear, cuts up to 2" like butter, not so great when its real cold.I have saws for muddy work, still love my rigid ratcheting cutters.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=quick_release_tubing_cutters
> 
> I like these for PVC. Yeah, they're slow compared to a ratcheting cutter, but they give a perfectly clean, straight cut every time. Mine will handle up to 3" PVC. I had a smaller one, but it sprouted wings and flew out of my tool box.:furious:


 
I use Ridgid's version of this tool .. on all finish and clean work , works excellent no sweeping, no mess.


Lifer...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lifer said:


> I use Ridgid's version of this tool .. on all finish and clean work , works excellent no sweeping, no mess.
> 
> 
> Lifer...


Me too. Have one up to 3" and another up to 6". Works great on ABS. I use Victor PVC shears up to 1".


----------

